# Changed my name



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I decided to change my name on the site to the same as I use on several other sites and online games. Or maybe it's just to confuse everyone.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Well, I decided to change my name on the site to the same as I use on several other sites and online games. Or maybe it's just to confuse everyone.










Some days I want to change mine in real life!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Well, I decided to change my name on the site to the same as I use on several other sites and online games. Or maybe it's just to confuse everyone.


aah, but how do we know it's really you ? ... you say your you, but you might be *him ! * What if your him pretending to be you.... hmmmmm


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

NoSugarRob said:


> Well, I decided to change my name on the site to the same as I use on several other sites and online games. Or maybe it's just to confuse everyone.


aah, but how do we know it's really you ? ... you say your you, but you might be *him ! * What if your him pretending to be you.... hmmmmm








[/quote]


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i like the name


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------

